# Hello Kitty necklace anyone?



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

The mailman just dropped these off I just had to post a tease before logging off to play with them. I promise I will be back with necklace pics later this evening. 










My mockup that I'm not totally happy with. It might because it is on stretchy string.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Like to see the results! The beads look real cute!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

So cute! If this was a bracelet, I'd wear it!  I love everything childish, lol...I'm trying to make up for my lost childhood, I'm allowed.


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

Updated post with a pic.



Wodjeka said:


> Like to see the results! The beads look real cute!


I did a real quick one. I don't like it but it might be the string its on. My little sister wants it. 



~LS~ said:


> So cute! If this was a bracelet, I'd wear it!  I love everything childish, lol...I'm trying to make up for my lost childhood, I'm allowed.


I'd be happy to make you a bracelet. I wear quite a few of the 'necklaces' I've made Eva as bracelets.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

That's really cute. I need some Hello Kitty beads for earrings. I love making earrings. But your necklace is really really cute!


----------



## AesirsAmanda (Mar 19, 2012)

Xombie is lucky he's a boy! lol I love all things Hello Kitty, even have a Hello Kitty tattoo on my foot.


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

AesirsAmanda said:


> Xombie is lucky he's a boy! lol I love all things Hello Kitty, even have a Hello Kitty tattoo on my foot.


There is blues.


----------

